# TTOC EvenTT '11 - Crich Derbyshire



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

All.

The National Event for 2011 will be held in the National Tramway Museum at Crich in Derbyshire on July 17th 2011.

Further details will follow but we are looking at a late afternoon cruise around some fantastic roads in the Peak District on the 16th July for those who are staying over for the AGM.

The hotel details will be confirmed shortly.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Excellent Steve. I'm looking forward to it [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Sounds great.

Thanks for organising this Steve [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Looking forward to it


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Marked in my diary, looking forward to it. Thank you to the orginisers for finding another venue after the first was double booked. Must have caused alot more work.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

malstt said:


> Marked in my diary, looking forward to it. Thank you to the orginisers for finding another venue after the first was double booked. Must have caused alot more work.


What was the first venue?


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

audimad said:


> malstt said:
> 
> 
> > Marked in my diary, looking forward to it. Thank you to the orginisers for finding another venue after the first was double booked. Must have caused alot more work.
> ...


Santa Pod.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

barton TT said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > malstt said:
> ...


That would have been ok, shame it was double booked.


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

That would have been ok, shame it was double booked. [/quote]

Actually had 3 members send PM's saying they would not attend if at Santa Pod due to it being a crap hole.

Not been myself so cant comment.

Steve


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

TT Law said:


> That would have been ok, shame it was double booked.


Actually had 3 members send PM's saying they would not attend if at Santa Pod due to it being a crap hole.

Not been myself so cant comment.

Steve[/quote]

Have you had any pm's from people about the museum? Santa Pod ain't exactly the last word in all encompassing entertainment but like any event it rises and falls upon the people who attend.

That is why I think to some degree the location is almost irrelevant, as it is the people who attend that make it into a success 

Charlie


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Brilliant  Not so far to drive; A thrash around the Peak district, then the event


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TTCool said:


> Brilliant  Not so far to drive; A thrash around the Peak district, then the event


I better start planning then, Joe 8)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

TT Law said:


> Actually had 3 members send PM's saying they would not attend if at Santa Pod due to it being a crap hole.


But this is exactly what I've said in the other thread. I dont' want to derail this one, but you've begun talking about alternative venues yourselves... My point is, you can't be that desperate for every last possible member to attend, that you can consider a location to be a poor one because of 3 PM's.

Your comments about venue choice make it sound like you are glad it won't be at Santa Pod, because those 3 people can now attend. :roll:


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Tim,

You have made asumptions that are not correct but can you please keep it on the other thread.

I dont mind engaging in constructive conversations but you have now dive bombed the thread which is for comment on the event not the process. I will move you post to the other thread when I figure out how.

I really think with your passion for helping the club make its decisions it may be worth you joining the club.

Steve


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > Brilliant  Not so far to drive; A thrash around the Peak district, then the event
> ...


Dani

Please make it the mother of all drives...looking forward to seeing you again, and my driving 'partner' with the same mind-set, Mr John.

Joe


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TTCool said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > TTCool said:
> ...


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
Plan and lead I will, however, I don't have your driving skills, Joe :?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

TT Law said:


> That would have been ok, shame it was double booked.


Actually had 3 members send PM's saying they would not attend if at Santa Pod due to it being a crap hole.

Not been myself so cant comment.

Steve[/quote]

Think you should move this post to the discussion topic as this is about the event and not the process.
And for posting their comments "cheers" as they sent you private PMs they should stay that way.
Fancy coming to a crap hole on Jan 23rd, which is being arranged by non TTOC reps and is being sponsered by a potential forum sponsor?
Steve


----------



## salTTy (Dec 26, 2009)

If I miss the post could someone let me know the hotel details etc.IMHO santa pod is a rat whole cheers Keith


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

stevecollier said:


> TT Law said:
> 
> 
> > That would have been ok, shame it was double booked.
> ...


Think you should move this post to the discussion topic as this is about the event and not the process.
And for posting their comments "cheers" as they sent you private PMs they should stay that way.
Fancy coming to a crap hole on Jan 23rd, which is being arranged by non TTOC reps and is being sponsered by a potential forum sponsor?
Steve[/quote]

Steve,

I have no axe to grind with Santa Pod. As I wrote I have not been so cant comment personally.

I have not quoted any PM's and would not do that. I have only stated the general content and have not disclosed who they were from.

I wish you all the best with your event at the pod.

Steve


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Quote Dani "Plan and lead I will, however, I don't have your driving skills, Joe"

Don't be so modest, Dani. I remember a post from a while back which suggested you are a very capable driver. Judy is looking forward to meeting friends again, too.

Joe


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Cheers Steve, sowing the seeds of discontent is a lovely thing. 
Im sure you would be just as honest to state if you receive PMs from peeps who are not happy with the current choice.

I wish the TTOC all the best in arranging The National Event at Crich Tram Museum.
Steve


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

salTTy said:


> If I miss the post could someone let me know the hotel details etc.IMHO santa pod is a rat whole cheers Keith


Will do keith.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

TT Law said:


> Tim,
> 
> You have made asumptions that are not correct but can you please keep it on the other thread.
> 
> ...


I was just responding to YOUR point about Santa Pod, which you chose to post in the thread about Crich... :roll:

Regarding joining the club, are you taking the piss?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

malstt said:


> salTTy said:
> 
> 
> > If I miss the post could someone let me know the hotel details etc. cheers Keith
> ...


let me know as well Mal :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Folks, shall we keep this thread on topic, please


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> malstt said:
> 
> 
> > salTTy said:
> ...


Just follow the orange beacon lighting the way


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TTCool said:


> Quote Dani "Plan and lead I will, however, I don't have your driving skills, Joe"
> 
> Don't be so modest, Dani. I remember a post from a while back which suggested you are a very capable driver.
> 
> Joe


Thank you Joe, but you give me more credit than is due



TTCool said:


> Judy is looking forward to meeting friends again, too.


+1


----------



## TT_RS (Jul 10, 2009)

Well Done TT LAW and the team for organizing next years evenTT , so all of our members have plenty of time to organize. Best i start after Christmas. This could be a 5 Region cruise from Cornwall to South Wales and beyond!!!!!!!!!!!!
Stu :-D :-D :-D


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Thanks for finding the new venue as I am sure it could not have been easy.
I think that this place just like the Imperial War Museum will please a lot of folks as not all of us are petrol heads.
Well done. 8)


----------



## SteveTDCi (Nov 10, 2009)

sounds good to me, (glad its not the pod)


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Like the venue [smiley=thumbsup.gif] , I'll be bringing the missus and daughter along to this one. Should be a great family day.

I heard that those trams corner like they are on rails.!! :roll:


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Excellent, I will be looking forward to this and put it in my diary for booking the day of work. now all i have to do is get a baby sitter for the cruse part the day before.  what time is the cruse likely to start


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi Steve,

that depends on which cruise you're going to join. Mine will start near Macclesfield around mid day and we'll quite probably have a late lunch stop at one of the many nice pubs in the Pennines. 
But check the _EvenTTs_ board closer to the time as most Reps will organise their own cruises


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Date noted, if im not working i will attend, ive just looked on there website ,looks a very good place to hold a meet


----------



## mdeakins84 (Jan 6, 2011)

As a new member to the site I shall be attending


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ExcellenTT - see you there 8)


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Any news on the hotel yet?


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

We fancy this, we are at the grand prix the week previous so looks like a good few weeks LOL

Let us know hotel details when you have them

jontymo


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Welcome to the fold jontymo 

No doubt Steve, aka TT Law, will post hotel details as soon as he gets them


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Just a quick update we've got some info back from the hotel we're looking at. So we should have some details in the next week or two.

Currently looking to be around the £60 mark for the room for the night, with breakfast optional for £7.99 per person (full english all you can eat).

Nick


----------



## salTTy (Dec 26, 2009)

sounds good to me count me in cheers keith


----------



## mkw007 (Dec 29, 2010)

Great news, only 10 miles from my place :wink: 
Marked in the diary, looking forward to it. [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

TT Law said:


> All.
> 
> The National Event for 2011 will be held in the National Tramway Museum at Crich in Derbyshire on July 17th 2011.
> 
> ...


Hi Steve
Will the AGM beheld on the 16th or 17th, is it held in the hotel?
Thanks
Dave


----------



## salTTy (Dec 26, 2009)

could I have more details of times and whats on what days to help me organise please


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

We had a committee discussion last night and as a result Steve will now post details pretty soon


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks Dani


----------



## archer77 (Aug 4, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> ExcellenTT - see you there 8)


Hi Dani

Do we need tickets for the TT oc stand?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Everyone needs a ticket to get in only TTOC there.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

archer77 said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ExcellenTT - see you there 8)
> ...


As Andrew said, yes we all need tickets which are available from the TTOC Shop


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Can you pay on the day?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

audimad said:


> Can you pay on the day?


Yes as always we are offering a pay on the gate facility.


----------



## alansport (Feb 14, 2011)

hi there
ill be attending event 2011 on the day but not sure what are the timeings to enter the showground for the event
please can you email me the timeings
regards


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Gates for the Crich Tramway Museum will open at 10am on 17th July.

As for the cruise around the Pennines on 16th July: I haven't made a final decission on timings but am leaning toward a 1pm/2pm start


----------



## shaneh (Apr 4, 2011)

Will a young lad like me be welcome? :roll: (after seeing the why are chavs driving tts thread the other day. I am no chav by the way...)
I'm only round the corner and I'm quite interested in everyone elses cars.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

shaneh said:


> Will a young lad like me be welcome? :roll: (after seeing the why are chavs driving tts thread the other day. I am no chav by the way...)
> I'm only round the corner and I'm quite interested in everyone elses cars.


Everyone is welcome. The comittee had a trip to Crich today and it looks like being a great location for the event .


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

shaneh said:


> Will a young lad like me be welcome? :roll:


Of course you'll be welcome!!! And welcome to the forum


----------



## shaneh (Apr 4, 2011)

Excellent  I'll be there.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

shaneh said:


> Excellent  I'll be there.


Good show [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif]


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Any info yet on what trade stands are goung to be there ?


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

A certain younf lady has just twisted my arm to go, i have been strapped for cash so saving hard to attend, now i would like to enter Concours but am i still able to enter though?

Let me know please, thanks


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Of course you can Shell. When you buy your ticket online you just choose the option to enter the concours as well.

Nick


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

I may of dreamt it but did it say i couldnt enter after the 1st July  :lol:

But if not, i will enter, Miss Burns pursuaded me :mrgreen:

Thanks for coming back to me Nem :mrgreen:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

We always try and get some idea of numbers early on. But you can still enter no problem, the more people in it the better it is. 

I'll make a note anyway, think we have a list somewhere. Then just buy tickets soon and tick for concours.

Nick


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I will be entering the concers now that I have managed to get one of the kids ipads away from them and on the forum for half an hour


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

yellow and purple = an awesome colour combination 8)


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

I want to attend with Shell & Burns

My TT is dead mechatronic unit on DSG has gone, painful & expensive & won't be fixed in time of that I am pretty sure & can't afford to stay over as need funds to repair car.

We are looking at a convoy of 3 at the minute, well 2.5 (see reason below).

I am a TTOC member will i get in if I turn up in my Lupo it is a Gti ?

Would i need to bring proof of membership as wouldn't wnat to get turned away & add to the misery/pain I am experiencing?

Thanks

Gary


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Will defo order tickets, awaiting my passneger confirmation and will tick, thank you Nem 

Dani.............. fab combination, i have to say :lol: mine is no where near entrants standards, like Yellow TT, but i like to have a go, i love my pride and joy and she is my world and more the merrier as i say :lol: 

Yeahhhhhhhhhh Gary is coming  i think Sara should organise the convoy haha!! :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

shell said:


> Dani.............. fab combination, i have to say :lol: mine is no where near entrants standards, like Yellow TT, but i like to have a go, i love my pride and joy and she is my world and more the merrier as i say :lol:


Just remember to bring baby wipes as they make concourse winners 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

garyv6 said:


> I want to attend with Shell & Burns
> 
> My TT is dead mechatronic unit on DSG has gone, painful & expensive & won't be fixed in time of that I am pretty sure & can't afford to stay over as need funds to repair car.
> 
> ...


You won't get turned away but will have to use the main museum car park , only TTs are allowed inside .


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> yellow and purple = an awesome colour combination 8)


You never know I may enter to add a splash of colour.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > yellow and purple = an awesome colour combination 8)
> ...


Sounds mega [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Paul (BigBison) will be in the coucours also but hasn't posted up.

So we've got 5 or 6 so far I think


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Nem said:


> Paul (BigBison) will be in the coucours also but hasn't posted up.
> 
> So we've got 5 or 6 so far I think


Well you had best change his name colour again or something Nick :wink:

Charlie


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Tough competition 

Some amazingly stunning cars entering 

I am worried now lol! But love taking part lol


----------



## bigbison (Jul 31, 2007)

shit does that mean ive got to clean it nick ?


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

Is it easy to find? no sat nav so it will be map and signs, in Nottingham this weekend so if time allows may pop across on the way home what time will you be packing up and going if its after lunch before we head that way?


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

Just been to collect my tickets of my mate as I have no printer, I forwarded him my e-mailed tickets & asked him to print them for me.

Had to laugh he has printed them on A4 full size, each ticket !.

These are the worlds biggest tickets & there is no doubt what so ever that I have paid.

They can double as sun shades for the screen on my Lupo. :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

skiwhiz said:


> Is it easy to find? no sat nav so it will be map and signs, in Nottingham this weekend so if time allows may pop across on the way home what time will you be packing up and going if its after lunch before we head that way?


Signposted from the A38 we'll be ther long after lunch.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

skiwhiz said:


> Is it easy to find? no sat nav so it will be map and signs, in Nottingham this weekend so if time allows may pop across on the way home what time will you be packing up and going if its after lunch before we head that way?


It is very well sign posted from the A6 junction B5035 just south of Matlock Bath/Cromford.

As for packing up: not before 5pm, which is after our AGM. Hope to see you there


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

garyv6 said:


> Just been to collect my tickets of my mate as I have no printer, I forwarded him my e-mailed tickets & asked him to print them for me.
> 
> Had to laugh he has printed them on A4 full size, each ticket !.
> 
> ...


Yes I had a good laugh when my tickets came off the printer, sun shades thats a good idea. :lol:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Mine are full page too. :lol: :lol: Shouldn't lose them.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Stoke Audi are attending the EvenTT this year and will have their own stand.

They will be bringing with them a variety of Audi merchandise and car parts, including the below for anybody interested :










19 x 9J for TT 2006 onwards

Set of 4 RRP £1280.00 show price £820.00

Thanks

Paul


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Can't see the image, Paul


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> Can't see the image, Paul


Try now?

Paul


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Very flash 8)


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

OMG Nail biting stuff DSG mechatronic brain has arrived repaired.

Just needs installing mate is flat out with it for me as soon as finsihes work Friday night if he gets a chance, if not 1st thing Saturday.

Will I be allowed in, in my TT or consigned to the public car park in my Lupo?

You'll have to wait & see (then again so will I) :lol:

Pray for me people

Gary


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

I will say one for you Gary [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Only TTs are allowed through the gates onto site


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Redscouse said:


> Stoke Audi are attending the EvenTT this year and will have their own stand.
> 
> They will be bringing with them a variety of Audi merchandise and car parts, including the below for anybody interested :
> 
> ...


Nice looking wheels Paul, I wonder if Penny will let me buy a Mk2 to go with them :lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

j8keith said:


> Nice looking wheels Paul, I wonder if Penny will let me buy a Mk2 to go with them :lol:


Get sweet talking Keith   

Paul


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Redscouse said:


> j8keith said:
> 
> 
> > Nice looking wheels Paul, I wonder if Penny will let me buy a Mk2 to go with them :lol:
> ...


Sweet talking and a Tram ride :roll: its going to be an expensive weekend :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

wallsendmag said:


> Only TTs are allowed through the gates onto site


Is that TTS or tt,s Andrew :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

davelincs said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Only TTs are allowed through the gates onto site
> ...


If it was up to me ,but I was out voted any type of TT is welcome into the museum. Lesser cars in the public car park. :wink:


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

God is with me !!

That prayer you said Syd worked a treat

The beast breathes again

No public Car park for me

Got 15 mins to get ready for wedding night do

See you all tomorrow.

I'll be the one in the red TT :lol:

Gary


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Well its a nice morning here in Ripley, lets hope it stays like it


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Me too ! Hope it stays dry.

Sent from my GT-I5800 using Tapatalk


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

A quick photo of the hotel car park


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Well it look's a little better then yesterday. Chances of rain all day but the % is as low as 20% and as high as 50% so we may be lucky at times!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Fingers crossed the weather holds for you guys, I hope it is a fantastic day and I am sorry that I can't make it this year :-(

Charlie


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Have a great day everyone sorry I won't be there also [smiley=bigcry.gif] great car park pic davelincs


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

I really hoped to be there. Tickets purchased and everything. Was taking my dad with me as it was his Father's Day present (I gave him an IOU of a day out to EvenTT for the actual day). All was well until about half way through the NW cruise from Stockport. Then this happened:










[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Hope everyone else had a super day.


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

Burns you have no idea how gutted I was for you

I bust my balls to get car fixed so could be there to see you & the rest of the NW squad & rocked up in the TT even brought the wife was ready for a full on ear defenders she was in ultra chat mode to ready to assault your ear drums.

Mate that proper sucks, get a big branch & give the TT a damn good threatening/thrashing (like Basil Faulty would)

Probably something like a poxy hose, hope it's a cheap fix

I feel your pain, life is harsh.

Main thing is you are still hear to moan about it, get yourself in the flame room.

Love G x.

p.s sending you plenty of pics 2 ur e mail, for ur dad & u


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Sorry to hear your tale of woe burns. Life just dose not seem to go to plan sometimes.
Perhaps next year your TT will be A1 and hopefully so will the weather. 8)


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Some photos of the day.


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice pics.... 8)

So how many cars attended ?


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

At a rough guess 100 cars,its a pity they were spread out over the site


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Eighty cars were mentioned in the AGM.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

The Concours

























The Winners


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

looks like it hasbeen a great event peter and i love the pics.........except the random one of only trams :lol: :lol: like your new motor m8ee she is a stunner


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Yep it was a good day, despite the showers.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

stevebeechTA said:


> Yep it was a good day, despite the showers.


all over now steve i assume..........so its pics pics pics time ehh


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

All,

Thanks very much for attending today.

I have learned lessons again from this year and will build these into the planning for next year.

Any event is not good if people dont turn up and with the weather it was really nice to see so many.

We could have improved the parking but were really short of volunteers today so we didnt give enough focus on the parking.

All feedback is appreciated so thanks for attending.

Steve

TTOC
Events Secretary


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Steve, thanks to you and the rest of the committee, for organising a good day, it was my first annual meet, and it will not be the last
Cheers
Dave


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

Steve I thought it was a very good day out something a bit different.

It was a shame about the parking & being so spread out, but we don't live in a perfect world.

It would have been nicer to be altogether.

In an ideal world cars grouped in age as damned hard to look your best in a 1999 TT against a brand spanking new TT, possibly food for thought for the future?.

Weather can make or break any event no-one can control that, would have been nice to see a few more traders.

If weather had have been good a few suggestions like fun regional club tug of war or good old fashioned its a knockout type events for teams like Stuart Hall used to do something a bit daft, as much as petrol heads & keen owners we all are helps break the day up a bit. I'd be up for that, with Big Syd & Matt on the North West side for the tug of war you might as well hand the trophy over now :lol: . (runs off to check life insurance policy bound to be on for a kicking for that one).

Me & the wife could enter a talking competition, we aren't very good at sponsored silences.

It's always easy to criticise but you only ever get out what you put in me & the wife thoroughly enjoyed it so full marks IMO & many thanks indeed for all the hard work & effort that you, the team of helpers & everyone invloved in organising the evnet will have put in, it was greatly appreciated.

Regards

Gary & Christina


----------



## tricklexxx (Oct 21, 2010)

That's me that is! :lol:

Err... The blue one! 

Forgot my free gift though!!!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

A fantastic day, despite the weather! A really interesting venue, and ride on a tram too!! 

Great to see so many of the usual faces, and plenty of new ones too. Well done to the committee for pulling it off, and roll on next year!!


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

davelincs said:


>


who owns the black TT with black alloys?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

adam-tt said:


> davelincs said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Thats Malls car one of the north east members


----------



## Zebedee (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi all. What a fab weekend! We started with Dani's cruise on Saturday across the peak district, which was breath taking. Dani, your secret favourite road was awesome!!! We then had a really enjoyable evening at the premier inn, Ripley with all the crowd, then onto the meet on Sunday. The Tram museum was a good venue, the tt's being spread out made the whole area interesting. Thanks to everyone's hard work we thought the day was great. Then to finish off with a cruise home to the west country of 4 of us made the whole weekend!! Looking forward to TT's on the quay in Poole. 

Zebedee.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Sarah, Jan and I were gutted for you and I wished we could have fixed your car there and then but it was quite obvious it was a no goer.  I felt helpless and so sorry for you and your dad as I know your dad especially enjoys our tips when hes been. Anyway we have a little something for you but before you get it you will have to start taking German lessons :wink: 
What more can we say other than chin up girl and hope the car is a cheap easy fix we expect to see you in it at the next NW meet.  BTW do something with that disgusting engine bay. :roll:



burns said:


> I really hoped to be there. Tickets purchased and everything. Was taking my dad with me as it was his Father's Day present (I gave him an IOU of a day out to EvenTT for the actual day). All was well until about half way through the NW cruise from Stockport. Then this happened:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

An excellent day today, shame about the weather. Holding the AGM on the same day was a good idea.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Good day all round really, can only complain about the weather. Having all the cars together would have been better, as discussed at the agm.

Afraid I have a confession to make. Shell, we didn't speak and I suspect now we may never do. One of the kindly folk on the club stand informed me I ought to vote for one of the "other" cars for car of the day, so I took this to mean the concours entries were separate. Stupid huh? I wanted to vote for yours but thought that was not allowed. You would have tied if it weren't for me. Sorry! :wink:

Great looking car. Love the blue Porsche calipers and the bay. Who cares if there are a few "non-original" parts?!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Home at last after a most enjoyable day. [and a nice meal on the way back home] 

Thanks all for coming and braving the weather. It was great to see so many "old faces" and loads of new ones too.
Views expressed during the AGM were most helpful and we shall consider all of them so the club moves forward in the direction that is in line with the wishes of you, the members


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

badyaker said:


> Good day all round really, can only complain about the weather. Having all the cars together would have been better, as discussed at the agm.
> 
> Afraid I have a confession to make. Shell, we didn't speak and I suspect now we may never do. One of the kindly folk on the club stand informed me I ought to vote for one of the "other" cars for car of the day, so I took this to mean the concours entries were separate. Stupid huh? I wanted to vote for yours but thought that was not allowed. You would have tied if it weren't for me. Sorry! :wink:
> 
> Great looking car. Love the blue Porsche calipers and the bay. Who cares if there are a few "non-original" parts?!


Absolutly gutted Hun  I was sooooooo close, yet I guess so far  I normally vote for my self to as I'm that obsessed with my car, but today I decided not too, let it be fair etc......... :lol: damn I should off voted for my self now, ha ha! But thank u, thank u for ur kind words, really does make me smile from ear to ear  happy Shell 

Was also gutted about the non original bits and it going against the marking, if I'd known I'd not of stayed up till 1am Thursday night fitting all my new shiny bits! Ha ha! Damn me lol!

But wohoooo thank u everyone for voting for me  really appreciated, like really really 

Had a brill day out, and was devestated Miss Burns and mr b didn't make it, I really missed you, but fingers crossed for fixing ur car 

Thank you for organising a great day out 

Shell


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

PIty Hev & I couldn't be there - 1st in five years that we've not been able to come along. My health & travel issues stopped me coming along today 

Although there were fewer cars than last year, initial indications are that EvenTT11 was a financial success, getting some extra income for the club, and I'll get the figures confirmed from the guys over the next few days


----------



## SteveTDCi (Nov 10, 2009)

shell said:


> badyaker said:
> 
> 
> > Good day all round really, can only complain about the weather. Having all the cars together would have been better, as discussed at the agm.
> ...


I'd have voted for you if i could have been bothered to brave the weather, but i sat on the sofa all day


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Peter and Hev you were both certainly missed, along with a few others I have to say including Mighty Tee and NaughTTy to name a couple.

All in all a successful weekend for sure and I would like to thank everyone who attended, everyone for their support, and everyone who helped at any point over the weekend. It really is a team effort in both the planning and running of these annual events and it's fantastic to see so many people getting involved in one way or another.

As usual I didn't manage to venture much further than the club stand unfortunately, and managed to take very few photos, but here are the best of what I did manage...

Linda managing to carry on detailing in the rain by umbrella only to be told she'd missed a spot 










The concours cars lined up:










Synchronised detailing anyone?










Committee cars headed up with Paul's awesome RS:










And a slightly wider view with the club bandstand:










RS from above:










Bored of captions now, but I liked this one:










And lastly a quick tilt shift effort for the 'toy car' effect:










Cheers.

Nick


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the best wishes. As I've said to both Les and Shell today, I feel really special because everyone has been so concerned about myself, Mr B and the TT. It's that sort of thing that makes the TTOC the best car club around. And I may be biased but I do think that the NW crew *must* be the creme de la creme! 

Seriously, thanks guys. And I'm glad everyone had a great time at the EvenTT. Hopefully catch up with you national types next year! And I will see the NW crew at Awesome on the 31st. 8)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Nice to be missed Nick 

Sorry I couldn't make it, but then these days my car would have been a bit of an embarrassment against all those nice examples... even in the rain.  Needs money (that I don't have) spending on it to get it show-worthy again 

Hopefully next year if I still have it


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

A big thanks to everybody that turned out today despite the weather. Its all of the members that makes events like this possible so thanks very much to you all. Also a massive thank you and shout out to anybody and everybody that helped on the day in anyway possible!!! [smiley=cheers.gif] As mentioned by Dani earlier in the thread, some useful and honest information came back from the AGM of how we can move forward and improve as a club and in our events, and these points have been noted and we will look into these 

Congrats to all the concourse winners, and also to all the raffle and auction winners 

burns, sorry to see and hear about what happened to you on the way to the event, i hope your TT is fixed soon and you can come along in it to other events in the future 

Alot of people were missed that are normally around at the events, Nick has named a few already. Hopefully we will see some of you guys at the next evenTT, wherever that will be 

Some great photos posted up so far, i think the trams provided a different, but a nice backdrop for the TT's, especially with the cobbled / bricked streets 

All the best

Paul


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Would just like to add my thanks to the commitee for there hard work in arranging another great eventt. WELL DONE ! Loving the pics so far, will add some of mine later when i have more time. Also gutted for sara, hope you get the car fixed quickly and cheaply and that your dad wasnt too dissapointed. Adamtt, replied to your pm.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for a really enjoyable weekend, a brilliant drive across the Dales on Saturday afternoon arranged by Dani. The venue on Sunday was a good choice, plenty to see and lots of places to get shelter when the rain came down, and a tram rides thrown in. Roll on next year because we will definitely be there.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

So what were the results of the concours?


----------



## TT_RS (Jul 10, 2009)

Good effort all round, even the weather tried its best. Lovely collection of TTs.










What a Test Drive Choice!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Zebedee said:


> Dani, your secret favourite road was awesome!!!
> Zebedee.


Thanks! And thanks for coming 

Yes, I love that particular road too but it is even better coming from the Monsal Head :lol: :lol:

See you on another cruise no doubt [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

SteveTDCi said:


> shell said:
> 
> 
> > badyaker said:
> ...


Haha!! Thanks Steve :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

mighTy Tee said:


> So what were the results of the concours?


Syd and Chris won I believe


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

A few pictures - almost all by photographer Adrian.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

No need to guess who owns those shoes O_O


----------



## Gareth50 (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi Guys

Thanks for organising a great day sorry we couldnt stay for longer but great to attend our first national TT event - look forward to next year

Gareth


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Again, I would like to add my thanks to the organisers for a good day out. While there were downsides to having the cars parked all over, it was nice to turn a corner and see another 5-10 TTs parked up.

As regards the concours competition, while I'm sure the judging was scrupulously fair, surely the rules need to be modified to take proper account of age? On a scale of 0-235 to allocate only 1 Mark per year (on the day it would have been about a 5% advantage at best) seems to make it far too easy for someone to rock up in a nearly new car and win it.

Let's be honest, it takes significantly more effort over a extended period of ownership to keep a car in winning condition than to just buy a newer one in better condition. The winning car in the roadster category was very well presented, but it seemed to win based on the fact that the owner of the yellow car had made more modifications to it rather than on condition.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

...


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

wja96 said:


> Again, I would like to add my thanks to the organisers for a good day out. While there were downsides to having the cars parked all over, it was nice to turn a corner and see another 5-10 TTs parked up.
> 
> As regards the concours competition, while I'm sure the judging was scrupulously fair, surely the rules need to be modified to take proper account of age? On a scale of 0-235 to allocate only 1 Mark per year (on the day it would have been about a 5% advantage at best) seems to make it far too easy for someone to rock up in a nearly new car and win it.
> 
> Let's be honest, it takes significantly more effort over a extended period of ownership to keep a car in winning condition than to just buy a newer one in better condition. The winning car in the roadster category was very well presented, but it seemed to win based on the fact that the owner of the yellow car had made more modifications to it rather than on condition.


And that is why Andy says at other concours events that a true concours judge marks him down for non standard equipment on his car.I also got marked down for non standard equipment on the car
I wish it was as easy as you make out that every 3 yr old car that is a daily drive can park up and win 
What marking in your view would be fair for a car that is only shown at shows and events compaired to a daily drive how would you mark down then
I have been there and done the circuit and it was a lot easier keeping my QS in show condition that only came out for shows and dry weather than a car that the wife drives to work every day and is a shopping car
At the end of the day there is only a few of the TT owners who put there cars up to be judged and take the good with the bad, so let's see you next year take part and give us all a run for our money... If it's easy


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

I never said it was easy and I'll take you up on that challenge actually. As I said, I'm certain the judge applied the rules scrupulously and I wouldn't take anything away from the fact that you won on the system in force. But when I turn up next year with a mobile detailing bay, and a brand new car unmodified and driven to the event from the closest possible dealer, don't say I didn't work the system to the fullest extent.

I actually voted for the blue '06 plate MK I as the best car on the day as I think concours cars should be unmodified and simple and when I first saw the owner working on it I honestly thought he'd sent a mechanic to look after it.

Your car is very nice, I just think it's unreasonable to judge the condition of a car out of 235 points and only allow 1 point per year where the cars are daily drives and that's where the wear and tear occurs.

As I say, congratulations, I just think the system should be adjusted to allow more for age.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

First things first congrats Syd mate 

At the end of the day guys the concours is just a bit of fun between friends who all suffer from OCD were there cars are concerened  
I have made many goood friends big Syd included (well he was untill Sunday :wink: :lol: ) from entering the concers events and I have entered enough to know that every judge is different and they will judge how they see fit and thats how it should be 
My TT is far from being used only to go to shows buy it leads a very sheltered life  Should I have been given more points for the age of the car may be so but as my TT has only covered 33k in its 10 years then you could say it should be judged as a 3 year old TT and if more points were given for the age of the car then is it not only right that a daily driver should get extra points over a summer time toy like mine :?: It is all down to the judge to decide 
As well as Yellow that I have had from new I also own quattro sport that I bought when it was 30 months old with 6k on the clock that is now almost up to the same standard as yellow and I can honestly say it has taken alot more effort to get the qS up to spec than it has to keep yellow there
It the end it all boiled down to the fact big Syd left £40 in his glove box and I only left £30 in mine :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Just a quick comment from me: "Concours" is for unmodified cars. "Show and Shine" is for modified and unmodified cars. So perhaps next year we ought to have two different categories, providing we get enough entrants


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> Just a quick comment from me: "Concours" is for unmodified cars. "Show and Shine" is for modified and unmodified cars. So perhaps next year we ought to have two different categories, providing we get enough entrants


I think in the past we have had a standard and modified catergories in the concours Dani the same as they do at ADI :idea:


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

I think 2 cats is a good idea 

think 2 years ago when i last entered i was in the show and shine modified one, you did have 2 cats then, both Syd and Yellow were in that too, was my first ever TT event

Majority of TT's are modified in some way, as we all get that bug  :lol:

I know i wont be entering conorse again 

I was told the check list sheet was from a porche concorse................ i am sure i had the most porsche bits on :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

shell said:


> I think 2 cats is a good idea
> 
> think 2 years ago when i last entered i was in the show and shine modified one, you did have 2 cats then, both Syd and Yellow were in that too, was my first ever TT event
> 
> ...


Shell please dont be put off entering next year


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

No point entering concorse tho hun, esp with so many mods, i'll enter show and shine tho etc...........

Me entering concorse this year really did shoot my self in the foot


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

shell don't you dare not enter :x :x :x its all part of the day and nobody loves there TT more than you ,its all just a bit of fun at the end of the day and at least we give it a go instead of talking about it
i had retired from this and it was only at the hotel i asked if many was entering so i said i would to make the numbers up, all i can put my win down to is Linda finding Andy's brown envelope :lol: :lol: and putting a note inside saying ..i hate judges love Andy  


> But when I turn up next year with a mobile detailing bay, and a brand new car unmodified and driven to the event from the closest possible dealer, don't say I didn't work the system to the fullest extent.


save your money m8, if that is what it takes to win i will post you the trophy FOC
its a good job i did not let all them times Andy beat me worry me, its all getting a bit serious now, its a fun competition and that is all it ever should be. jesus we where borrowing each others stuff(andy more than others :roll: ) and giving pointers to the opposition to help them get more points


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

bigsyd said:


> shell don't you dare not enter :x :x :x its all part of the day and nobody loves there TT more than you ,its all just a bit of fun at the end of the day and at least we give it a go instead of talking about it
> i had retired from this and it was only at the hotel i asked if many was entering so i said i would to make the numbers up, all i can put my win down to is Linda finding Andy's brown envelope :lol: :lol: and putting a note inside saying ..i hate judges love Andy


I think i am to obsessed with my car now haha!!! I need to calm down a little haha!!!  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The only problem with having multiple categories is the number of entrants we attract. I was very tempted to enter this year as the car is only four months old and has had the paint correction buy at the end of the day the committee has to run the event so I didn't have the time for the finishing touches


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> The only problem with having multiple categories is the number of entrants we attract. I was very tempted to enter this year as the car is only four months old and has had the paint correction buy at the end of the day the committee has to run the event so I didn't have the time for the finishing touches


You should have just entered your shoes mate :lol: :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Is there a category for biggest bubbles on wheels? If you believe in your car you should enter it. You can win when you least expect it! Even if you dont realise it's been entered! As Andy and Syd quite rightly say, and demonstrate, it's just a bit of fun - both for those with and without OCD 

Maybe it would be fun to have more categories next time too - including shoes


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

YELLOW_TT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > The only problem with having multiple categories is the number of entrants we attract. I was very tempted to enter this year as the car is only four months old and has had the paint correction buy at the end of the day the committee has to run the event so I didn't have the time for the finishing touches
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

YELLOW_TT said:


> You should have just entered your shoes mate :lol: :lol:


They would have won hands down

Any way when are the yellow ones arriving?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I will be entering some of the shows in future..only by the front gate though.. :lol:

If its going to be taken seriously, then i will enter and give you all a run for your money.. :roll: 
Wake up Steve..wake up..oops..nodded of there.

Lighten up, its all about keys in the middle as far as the judges are concerned.
Steve


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Jeez, if I'd known folks were going to kick off so I'd not have posted. It's a good job I didn't post that other bit about the ABT winning the best car at show.  The owner did look about as simultaneously shocked and pleased as is possible though, which was lovely.

I will enter next year, you can hold me to that. I'm not sure I'll win though, but it's a good excuse to buy more product!

The yellow car was still the best presented there though :/


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wja96 said:


> Jeez, if I'd known folks were going to kick off so I'd not have posted. It's a good job I didn't post that other bit about the ABT winning the best car at show.  The owner did look about as simultaneously shocked and pleased as is possible though, which was lovely.
> 
> I will enter next year, you can hold me to that. I'm not sure I'll win though, but it's a good excuse to buy more product!
> 
> The yellow car was still the best presented there though :/


Dont enter next year I think you should be the judge :wink: :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> wja96 said:
> 
> 
> > Jeez, if I'd known folks were going to kick off so I'd not have posted. It's a good job I didn't post that other bit about the ABT winning the best car at show.  The owner did look about as simultaneously shocked and pleased as is possible though, which was lovely.
> ...


Judge, jury and hangman :lol: 0


----------



## bigbison (Jul 31, 2007)

hi all i spoke to sunday good day was had , but we need clear catorgries for show and shine /concours it was a poor set sunday ,i lost 10 points for spare wheel and tools as i didnt have any :? but if he d lift the boot floor up they were there but shit happens but unless there are some clear rules set out i wont be attending again
cheers bigbison


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I am sorry to have missed out this year, sounds like a good day 

When Steve and I did the Santa Pod days this year and last year we had various different categories and all of them were voted on by everyone there on individual voting sheets, Steve and I then counted them up at the end of the day and made sure we won something :roll: :lol: :lol:

The categories were: Best Paint, Car of the Day, Best Wheels, Best Interior, Quote of the Day etc etc.

This way everyone that was there was entered into every category as a matter of course and some people were very surprised to win a trophy 

Shell deservedly won 2 trophies and a tub of wax very generously donated by Sav........ :roll: :lol: I mean Syd   I guess you have been bitten by the bug and want to fill that trophy cabinet you bought to the brim 

I think a lot of people are probably intimidated by competition, feeling that their car isn't up to standard, but that is because we are car nuts not the general public 

It may be harder with more cars, but if everyone got a voting form with their tickets then everyone could be in with a chance of winning something.

Get it back down south next year, I can't spend too long exposed to northern monkeys as it may rub off on me :-* :-* :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

I was made up with my 2 trophies like over the moon, he he! I was bouncing all over the place for days, lol!I can't wait to put them up in my house I've just bought, making a special shelf for them  and everything


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Charlie said:


> I am sorry to have missed out this year, sounds like a good day
> 
> When Steve and I did the Santa Pod days this year and last year we had various different categories and all of them were voted on by everyone there on individual voting sheets, Steve and I then counted them up at the end of the day and made sure we won something :roll: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


There was a TT of the day that was voted on by every one Charlie  
GTI inters have a system a bit like you had the only problem there is the same guys who come with a big gang of mates always wins :roll:


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

bigbison said:


> hi all i spoke to sunday good day was had , but we need clear catorgries for show and shine /concours it was a poor set sunday ,i lost 10 points for spare wheel and tools as i didnt have any :? but if he d lift the boot floor up they were there but shit happens but unless there are some clear rules set out i wont be attending again
> cheers bigbison


BigBison,
You didn't loose 10 points for the spare wheel/tools section, because nobody was awarded points for that section (only some TTs were ever delivered with spares). Your's is still a very nice car, but significantly modified from original and some points were deducted for the QS mods etc. If we had more entries we would certainly have run a modified class. There were plenty of cars on site that merited concours entry ~ it seems that some people are too shy? 
Mervyn


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

What was the outcome for the guy with the Engine Management Light issue?

I offered to go and fetch my Vag-Com but apparently someone else already had it on site.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

shell said:


> I think 2 cats is a good idea
> 
> think 2 years ago when i last entered i was in the show and shine modified one, you did have 2 cats then, both Syd and Yellow were in that too, was my first ever TT event
> 
> ...


To Be honest your really boardering on 4 cats if you want to do it properly:-

Mk1 Show & Shine
Mk1 Concourse

Mk2 Show & Shine 
Mk2 Concourse

After all we all know concourse is all about rolled out of the factory... therefore many people won't stand a chance.... (i've seen some concourse sheets that will downgrade from tyre brands that didn't ship with the car) which is all abit ANAL...

then the shown and shine for all the BLING BLING modified motors...

obviously it makes no nevermind to me... my scratched and chipped puppy will never be in that relm... :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

peter-ss said:


> What was the outcome for the guy with the Engine Management Light issue?
> 
> I offered to go and fetch my Vag-Com but apparently someone else already had it on site.


Steve cruised home with us so it must have been OK Nick scanned it


----------



## Mr TT Quattro (May 23, 2011)

It was my first TT Show and it was good to see some of the TT Forum members for the first time - thanks for the pics Peter, very good - especially the picture of my beloved TT Roadster that you took as you followed me into the show (2nd pic in).
The only gripe I had was with the Crich Tramway Museum team, they couldn't organise a **** up in a brewery. I thought the parking arrangements were terrible, as other members have commented, we all needed to park together, and why they continued to allow cars to drive down the main street when there was obviously never going to be enough room in the top car park for everyone, is beyond me.

Anyway enough of that - May I pass on a suggestion for next years show - my one and only previous car show was with an MG TF to an MG owners club meet, where on this occasion there must have been approx 500 cars in attendance, and they held a series of technical presentations re various elements / mods / common problems etc re the MG's (yes maybe there is a lot of them) - this I thought was very good and maybe it's something the TTOC can adopt (hope I don't sound too boring !!).

Also It would have been nice to have one or two more trade stands selling different after market products etc.

Please *do not* take this as any kind of critism of the TTOC organisers, I am just passing on a couple of comments.

Enjoyed the day - hope to see you soon

Mr TT Quattro 8)


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

[quote="Mr TT Quattro"


> The only gripe I had was with the Crich Tramway Museum team, they couldn't organise a **** up in a brewery. I thought the parking arrangements were terrible, as other members have commented, we all needed to park together, and why they continued to allow cars to drive down the main street when there was obviously never going to be enough room in the top car park for everyone, is beyond me.


This was the TTOC team trying to cope with very few volunteers to help on the day. The Duty Inspector for the museum was also less than helpful.



> Anyway enough of that - May I pass on a suggestion for next years show - my one and only previous car show was with an MG TF to an MG owners club meet, where on this occasion there must have been approx 500 cars in attendance, and they held a series of technical presentations re various elements / mods / common problems etc re the MG's (yes maybe there is a lot of them) - this I thought was very good and maybe it's something the TTOC can adopt (hope I don't sound too boring !!).


We tried this of sorts last year with a demonstration on changing brake pads and discs. Very little interest.



> Also It would have been nice to have one or two more trade stands selling different after market products etc.


We do invite them but we cannot force them to come. The way to get more traders is to get members buying from them. This has declined over the years.



> Please *do not* take this as any kind of critism of the TTOC organisers, I am just passing on a couple of comments.
> 
> Enjoyed the day - hope to see you soon
> 
> Mr TT Quattro 8)


[/quote]

We do appreciate all feedback and will try to improve things for next year.

Steve


----------



## kjgouldstone (Feb 6, 2011)

Great day thanks to the organisers


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

I have a suggestion to make & as always in my opinion it's a bloody good one, it can be called 'The Burns Disaster Fund'

We could all give an extra £1.00 on the price of your ticket.

If any poor unfortunate soul that has already bought a ticket has to endure the misery of not making it to the event then the money can be given to them to help with repairs.

You have to have bought a ticket in advance this will also help comfort the blow of having bought a ticket that is of no use & might also help with some therapy.

More than 1 breakdown for ticket holder, money gets split

No-one breaks down money goes to charity.

Don't anyone dare flame me on this cos me & Sara are good buddies & am sure she would be proud to have the fund named after her.

Luv ya Burns

G [smiley=iloveyou.gif]


----------



## GroverUK (Dec 2, 2010)

peter-ss said:


> What was the outcome for the guy with the Engine Management Light issue?
> 
> I offered to go and fetch my Vag-Com but apparently someone else already had it on site.


That would of been me  . Nem very kindly scanned it for me and found the sensor on the secondary air pump had set the light off. He reset it and its all been fine since. Didn't realise you had offered to help also, thanks very much for that. Still waiting for my most unreliable car of the day trophy though :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Good to hear clearing it was all it needed


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

GroverUK said:


> peter-ss said:
> 
> 
> > What was the outcome for the guy with the Engine Management Light issue?
> ...


I'm afraid that someone was more unfortunate than you and already has that trophy!



burns said:


> I really hoped to be there. Tickets purchased and everything. Was taking my dad with me as it was his Father's Day present (I gave him an IOU of a day out to EvenTT for the actual day). All was well until about half way through the NW cruise from Stockport. Then this happened:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Yep, that trophy would be mine! I look forward to the presentation ceremony, for which I shall insist on a black tie affair! And I'm very touched at Gary's suggestion of the Burns Disaster Fund! We could have a fancy dinner and presentation evening where I shall receive both the trophy and the repairs contribution! 

As of this evening, I shall be able to drive to the TT to the ceremony! It's finally fixed and back on the road! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

PS: Love you too Gary! :-*


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh, that's good.

What was the problem?


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Water pump failed. Had cam belt and water pump replaced just shy of 60k miles. The date of that replacement was 16.7.09.

The water pump failed 27k miles later (I previously quoted 26k in error - no flaming please!) on 17.7.11. Two years and one day. I must admit to having higher expectations than that. :roll:


----------



## GroverUK (Dec 2, 2010)

Well i supose it could of been worse then. Bad luck with your car but good to hear its on the mend.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Glad you got your car sorted sara and look forward to the award ceremony.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

malstt said:


> Glad you got your car sorted sara and look forward to the award ceremony.


Thanks Mal! Make sure you treat Elaine to a new frock for the occasion - us girlies like to dress up!


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

Burns as the Burns Disaster Fund donations to the cause have reached a dizzying heights of Zero.

I have just got back from Sainsburys & have picked you up 15 can pack of Fosters which will help drown your sorrows.

I will bring it with me if I make the next North West meet or if not to the Wigan Haigh Hall show that we are doing.

As you know it will be safe with me cos I don't drink.

I am sorry if Fosters is rubbish but the colour of the box it was in looked nice so thought their advertsing guys must be doing a good job & bought you a pack (Gary logic).

If Fosters is no good maybe you can use it to clean your loo with or un-block drains, or clean your engine bay :lol: .

It's the thought that counts.

Cheers Dude

G


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Hahahahaha, Gary just when I think you can't get any more eccentric, there you go and take another baby-step towards total lunacy! :lol:

Shell has very kindly volunteered to clean my engine bay at the Awesome open day!  I shall be mainly observing (and of course, learning!) from the comfort of a camping chair placed conveniently nearby! :lol:


----------



## Revolution (Nov 10, 2009)

I didnt make the event in the end due to last minute family issue...all sorted now thank goodness!!

It sounded like a fantastic day and wondering if there is a section where the images from the day have been posted up...?

Did it rain, i hope not..?

Did Andy in his Yellow TT win again...i hope not...LOL

cheers

Glenn


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi Glenn,

it did rain, and quite a bit! And Andy came second because of the many mods he's got.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 10, 2009)

OMG - a no win...he must try harder 

Is their a section where the days images are uploaded....looked without success!!

Glenn


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

There's a few further back in this post (page 7).


----------



## Revolution (Nov 10, 2009)

cheers Peter


----------

